# Switzerland Super League 19-20 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 15, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
19 Oct 20:45 FC Thun - FC Sion 2.00 3.40 3.70 +74 FC Thun - FC Sion 
19 Oct 20:45 FC Basel - FC St. Gallen 1.77 3.50 4.70 +74 FC Basel - FC St. Gallen 
20 Oct 14:45 Grasshoppers Zurich - FC Lausanne-Sports 1.40 4.50 7.80 +75 Grasshoppers Zurich - FC Lausanne-Sports 
20 Oct 14:45 FC Aarau - FC Zurich 2.85 3.30 2.45 +75 FC Aarau - FC Zurich 
20 Oct 17:00 FC Luzern - BSC Young Boys Bern 2.15 3.30 3.40 +74


----------

